# duck / goose outfitter western lake erie



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

Always wanted to try goose and duck hunting up around lake Erie.anybody know of any guides or outfitters in this area for geese, mallards , woodies ? Thanks


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://doubledguideservice.com/


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks. Sent them email


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

be nice if they listed prices???????????????


----------

